# Boas > Anacondas >  Mannnnnm

## hypnotixdmp

She just shed while sleeping last night, just measured her shed at 9'3", telling me she's somewhere between 7' and 8'!!! She's getting so big!! I will get y'all some pix later and add them to this post, just waiting for it to really warm up outside!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4

----------


## xbikez

Really cool bro, will be waiting for some pix!  :Wink:

----------


## Southern_Breeder

:Wag of the finger:  PICS PICS PICS!

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Well, I told you I'd get you some pix!! Here you all go, she decided to try and climb down us so I figured it would be a good pic for size ref. I am 6'1" so that should help!!

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4

----------

_Melody_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## Neal

How much does she weigh now?

----------


## hypnotixdmp

I never saw that comment till now, sorry. I'm not sure as my scale has a 10lb limit  :Sad: 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------

